# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  wi-fi phone

## pesorr

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας το παρακάτω "wi-fi phone" ???

KEY FEATURES
• Bar type design
• *802.11b/g*
• SIP based call Processing
• Web Interface for management
• Remote handset management
• Earphone supported
• Languages:English, Spanish, French, Chinese
• Local log/System log
http://www.utstar.com/Solutions/Handsets/WiFi/
Με έπιασαν πάλι τα καταναλωτικά μου.

----------


## machine22

Αυτό είναι  ::   ::   ::  
Γρήγορα hot spot παντού να έχουμε σταθερό τηλέφωνο όπου και αν βρισκόμαστε.

----------


## xrg

Το έχω εδώ και κάνω δοκιμές.
Φαίνεται πολύ καλό.. Βέβαια μήν περιμένετε με κανένα από αυτά να πιάνει καλά. Πρέπει να δουλεύει σε 'φωτισμένο' χώρο, π.χ. μία πλατεία με wifi.

----------


## pesorr

> Πρέπει να δουλεύει σε 'φωτισμένο' χώρο, π.χ. μία πλατεία με wifi.


Ή στην ταράτσα κάποιου 'φωτισμένου' ...  ::  

Κυκλοφορεί και στον τόπο μας ???

τιμή ???

----------


## JS

Επίσης υπάρχουν (μόνο 802.11b) και τα παρακάτω (και Ελλάδα):

ZyXEL Prestige 2000W (SIP)
Cisco 7920 (Skinny μόνο νομίζω)

----------


## pesorr

> Επίσης υπάρχουν (μόνο 802.11b) και τα παρακάτω (και Ελλάδα):
> 
> ZyXEL Prestige 2000W (SIP)
> Cisco 7920 (Skinny μόνο νομίζω)


Μάλιστα,

Το 7920 είχα δεί και ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω....  ::  

well done, κύριοι, ξεστραβώθηκα  ::

----------


## panoz

xrg σε τι κατηγορία τιμής παίζει το συγκεκριμένο??

----------


## PPZ

250 ΕΥΡΩ  ::  

http://shop.itconnection.ru/product_inf ... e8e1d6938e


ΕΔΩ εχει με 99 λιρες:

http://www.sipgate.co.uk/voipshop/utstarcom/f1000g

----------


## panoz

ωχ η καρδιά μου  ::   ::  δεν μπορούσες να το πεις σιγά σιγά !?!?!?

ωπωπωπω!!  ::   ::  

που θα πάει όμως θα πέσουν.. μπουχουχου, καταραμένο πολυτεχνείο!!!!

EDIT: από την άλλη, οι £99 είναι πολύ πιο λογική τιμή..

----------


## vegos

Πολύ καλό και το Zyxel P2000W v2...

----------


## dti

Αντώνη έχω παραλάβει κι εγώ ένα zyxel πριν μερικές μέρες, αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να το πολυψάξω...
Εσύ το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει στο awmn;

----------


## vegos

> Αντώνη έχω παραλάβει κι εγώ ένα zyxel πριν μερικές μέρες, αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να το πολυψάξω...
> Εσύ το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει στο awmn;


Το χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και αρκετό καιρό στο awmn, πρόσφατα αγόρασε κι ένα τέτοιο ο Τιτάνας.

Τα έχω και τα δύο registered στον asterix μου. Παίζει αρκετά καλά ως voip, και το wireless κομμάτι του δεν είναι άσχημο. Το χρησιμοποιούμε και στο hot-spot Αγ. Δημητρίου και περιχώρων  ::   ::   ::  

Μπορείς να ορίσεις profiles στο wireless κομμάτι, ώστε να μην κάνεις site surveys όταν είσαι κάπου (κάθε profile με άλλο ssid κλπ).
Αν και προχτές εντόπισα ότι το τηλέφωνο συνδέθηκε μόνο του στο ap του Κώστα, μόλις έφτασα εκεί  ::  

Μειονέκτημα ότι δεν έχει profiles για voip χρήση. Δηλαδή, αν θέλεις πχ να έχεις και voipbuster + awmn, δεν μπορείς. Κάνεις μόνο ένα registration κάπου.

Η αυτονομία του δεν είναι τρομερή (θυμίζει κινητά του 1995 χε χε). Δεν είναι για να το πάρεις μια μέρα μαζί σου, αλλά για ένα καφέ awmnίτικο (2-3 ώρες) με φουλ ομιλία, δεν πρόκειται να σε αφήσει.

Το φορτίζω συνήθως μια φορά τη μέρα (αν το σκίσω στην ομιλία) αλλιώς μια φορά τις 2 μέρες.

Το τελευταίο firmware είναι το WV.00.03.

Αν χρειαστείς τίποτα, εδώ είμαι...

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες του εσωτερικού μερικών από τα προαναφερόμενα wi-fi τηλέφωνα:
http://bilder.fliegl.de/misc/2005-10-15 ... utstarcom/

----------

